# Hypnotherapy



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been thinking about this and wondering if hypnosis could help or even cure my SA. Has anyone done this?


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I've done a lot of hypnotherapy with a psychologist. I can say it helps you to relax and be a little more outgoing but that's about it. I did it for about a year. Of course it would have probably helped if I hypnotized myself more but I was always to lazy, only did it once a week with the therapist. You can buy books or audio to hypnotize yourself, really it's not that hard it's nothing like what people think hypnosis is supposed to be from movies or tv, you are always aware.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

Bredwh said:


> I've been thinking about this and wondering if hypnosis could help or even cure my SA. Has anyone done this?


hypnosis can cure sa at the root. the root of sa is in ur uncocnious mind and thats were hypnosis does all its work

you have to find the right therapists though or the right cd .

in the past i seen about 5 differetn hypnotherapists and it was a waste of money. it wasnt until i went to see a nlp practionaire, who combined nlp, timeline therapy and hypnois together , that i seen results

you have to find somebody who really knows what they are doing


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You have to be the hypnotizeable type. I think I'm so anxious I just can't relax enough to be hypnotized. I tried it. Liked the different point of view this guy offered on achieving goals, but the actual hypnotherapy didn't do anything for me.

Doesn't mean it won't be of any use to you though. Just like with meds, people are gonna respond uniquely to hypnotherapy. Gonna have to try it to find out.

[EDIT: I think the guy I went to used nlp]


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

mind_games said:


> You have to be the hypnotizeable type. I think I'm so anxious I just can't relax enough to be hypnotized. I tried it. Liked the different point of view this guy offered on achieving goals, but the actual hypnotherapy didn't do anything for me.
> 
> Doesn't mean it won't be of any use to you though. Just like with meds, people are gonna respond uniquely to hypnotherapy. Gonna have to try it to find out.
> 
> [EDIT: I think the guy I went to used nlp]


you dont


----------

